# Calcium Chloride Pricing for Members



## Hardware 2 (Dec 2, 2002)

If your in the S.E. Pennsylvannia/N.J. area. and are a member of this forum, You can get DOW* brand Calcium Chloride In 50# bags for $9.90 ea. by the Pallet. Limited time. shoot me a message for the guys telephone #.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*Calcium Chloride*

have him contact me for info in the west central Ohio area
937-450-3950:waving: Bill


----------

